

Listen to Everyone, Then Make Up Your Own Mind (Ridejoy Fundraising Lessons) - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2012/listen-to-everyone-then-make-up-your-own-mind-2/

======
kposehn
> Ultimately we had to carve out our own path by being relentlessly
> resourceful. We took the advice that made the most sense, made pitches,
> learned from our mistakes and iterated till we figured how to make it work.

This has literally been our experience. We haven't raised the round yet - and
now might not need it - but after lots of pitches and both YC and TechStars
interviews, I agree with this wholeheartedly.

~~~
jasonshen
Good luck with that! And this mindset similarly applies to most aspects of
doing a startup - marketing, product, recruiting, etc.

~~~
kposehn
Thanks! It has been quite a ride so far :D

